# Favorite rap songs to blaze to



## Drew4312 (Nov 28, 2010)

my favorites are:

Mr. Pookie: smoke and blow
Cypress Hill: roll it up, light it up, smoke it up
Wiz Khalifa: still blazin
Mac Dre: every dam day i smoke dank
Damien Marley: welcom to jamrock
frank chezeray: diesel hash or purple
Tech Nine: get blowed


im really baked please post your best songs


----------



## alberts (Nov 29, 2010)

*Devin the Dude- Right Now

Bone Thugs N Harmony- East 1999

Brotha Lynch Hung- Corpse Came to Dinner

U.G.K- 3 in da mornin

Pharcyde- passin' me by*


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

devin the dude is THE man to listen to when blazed....hes my fav and noone beats him...

after his new cd. this is my fav song:

[video=youtube;0TsSoRODJhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TsSoRODJhk[/video]

but the whole cd is fuckin fire


----------



## stickybob (Nov 29, 2010)

sfroman just because its funny


----------



## stickybob (Nov 29, 2010)

afroman even - because i got high


----------



## alberts (Nov 29, 2010)

really feelin that devin joint, Poon Joon


----------



## klassifyme (Nov 29, 2010)

brotha lynch put on the loaded album and get blazed


----------



## Drew4312 (Nov 29, 2010)

klassifyme said:


> brotha lynch put on the loaded album and get blazed


dude, brotha lynch is one of my all time favorite rappers i got all of his cds,(check my avatar) but his music just isnt blazing quality lol


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;N5WC997WqJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5WC997WqJI[/video]
This is a must....


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 29, 2010)

Koopsta Knicca - Robbers
Bone Thugs - Down Foe My Thang
Big L - Put it on
Gangsta Pat - Smoking with the devil
Brotha Lynch - Refuse To Lose
....
Give them all a peak.


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Nov 29, 2010)

kush-dre snoop crooked etc. gotta go majormix


----------



## alberts (Nov 30, 2010)

Drew4312 said:


> dude, brotha lynch is one of my all time favorite rappers i got all of his cds,(check my avatar) but his music just isnt blazing quality lol


SAY WHAT!!?
completely disagree

love blazing to brotha lynch


----------



## the hashshasher (Nov 30, 2010)

kid cudi sounds pretty amazing when im high


----------



## Drew4312 (Nov 30, 2010)

alberts said:


> SAY WHAT!!?
> completely disagree
> 
> love blazing to brotha lynch


lol what songs? i drink to that shit that shits gangster shit not like to blaze and chill with weed and shit nom saying?


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 30, 2010)

yea that devin joint is fire..his newest cd is my fav now..the last one was so good



Drew4312 said:


> lol what songs? i drink to that shit that shits gangster shit not like to blaze and chill with weed and shit nom saying?



NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't U Know - Ol' Dirty Bastard

Timeless cut that just get's my head swayin. 

Tool - 10,000 Days P.I and II. Takes me on a journey.


----------



## alberts (Nov 30, 2010)

Drew4312 said:


> lol what songs? i drink to that shit that shits gangster shit not like to blaze and chill with weed and shit nom saying?


 I drink to his shit to. I like any song by him when IM puffin, don't matter.
you heard this track?
[video=youtube;aLjIlMzbshQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLjIlMzbshQ[/video]


----------



## alberts (Nov 30, 2010)

the hashshasher said:


> kid cudi sounds pretty amazing when im high


 I hates on Kid Cudi, but IM actually feelin his shit the more I give him a chance. Any thing you recommend?


----------



## Drew4312 (Dec 1, 2010)

alberts said:


> I drink to his shit to. I like any song by him when IM puffin, don't matter.
> you heard this track?
> [video=youtube;aLjIlMzbshQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLjIlMzbshQ[/video]



lol this song is way over played and mr doctor isnt that great. lynch has a nice verse. i like this song just heard it too many times lately


----------



## bajafox (Dec 1, 2010)

Warren G - This DJ

...Pioneer speakers bumpin' while I smoke on a pound


----------



## alberts (Dec 1, 2010)

That warren G track is doap, along with the whole CD


Drew4312 said:


> lol this song is way over played and mr doctor isnt that great. lynch has a nice verse. i like this song just heard it too many times lately


hot chorus and lynch has a nice verse. Mr. Doc is smooth on that album, but he isn't the greatest MC, no. This was the first Lynch song I heard way back in 8th grade.


----------



## alberts (Dec 1, 2010)

Ive heard pretty much every lynch joint. His latest was up ta par with his other releases, imo.
You ever listen to any G-Macc>?

@ NiceOlBud


> Koopsta Knicca - Robbers


shit's niyce


----------



## Drew4312 (Dec 1, 2010)

alberts said:


> Ive heard pretty much every lynch joint. His latest was up ta par with his other releases, imo.
> You ever listen to any G-Macc>?
> 
> @ NiceOlBud
> ...


not really, but i know most of the artists who rap with him. i just want some chill shit to smoke to.

like this Krayzie bone - smokin buddah


----------



## mrboots (Dec 1, 2010)

Outkast- Southernplayalisticcadillacmuzik-the whole album

old school, but the shit


----------



## Drew4312 (Dec 1, 2010)

so far i been feelin those bone thugs, warren g, and devin tha dude songs ill probably get their cds


----------



## dam612 (Dec 1, 2010)

While on the 95 its a must
[video=youtube;y9xl3AdK1nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9xl3AdK1nI[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

Drew4312 said:


> so far i been feelin those bone thugs, warren g, and devin tha dude songs ill probably get their cds



get on dat devin shit!!!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

The closest I get to rap is Kid Rock(older stuff for rap soud I guess)...lol...not really rap though, I'm a rocker by nature...and the Beastie Boys...lol...sorry, i'm an old fucker


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

rowlman said:


> The closest I get to rap is Kid Rock(older stuff for rap soud I guess)...lol...not really rap though, I'm a rocker by nature...and the Beastie Boys...lol...sorry, i'm an old fucker


HELL YEAAA BEASTIE BOYSSSS!!!l!l!l!l!l!l!l!!!


----------



## six8 (Dec 1, 2010)

jeezy-J.E.E.Z.Y...it had me breakin my neck in my sleeper


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 1, 2010)

rowlman said:


> The closest I get to rap is Kid Rock(older stuff for rap soud I guess)...lol...not really rap though, I'm a rocker by nature...and the Beastie Boys...lol...sorry, i'm an old fucker


I'm on the same wavelength as this guy, Is Rage Against the Machine considered rap ? 
Anyways, I just discovered (God bless itunes !) a remix of a great nineties white rap tune with an extra rap added to the end of the song. I can listen to that for hours sometimes. The Flys - Got You (Where I Want You) [Re-Recorded]


----------



## redivider (Dec 2, 2010)

[youtube]HLUZvnMQbKo[/youtube]


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Dec 2, 2010)

rebel music w/ bob and krayzie bone...throwback


----------



## HitsFromDaBong420 (Dec 4, 2010)

Deltron 3030- Things you can do

Violent J- Homies to Smoke with

Twiztid- Hydro

Tech N9ne- Einstein


----------



## Drew4312 (Dec 20, 2010)

mr.swishas&herb said:


> rebel music w/ bob and krayzie bone...throwback



this song is tight


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

any screw does it for me n real screw not that bullshit


----------



## kushington187 (Jan 2, 2011)

http://khalifafans.com/2011/01/01/wiz-khalifa-teach-u-to-fly-full/


----------



## alberts (Jan 3, 2011)

VER D said:


> any screw does it for me n real screw not that bullshit


 [video=youtube;EPpmisNyiM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPpmisNyiM8[/video]


----------



## nog (Jan 3, 2011)

none, i think its all fucking shite, a nice tune and then some cunt starts mouthing off about how hard they are and spoils it, maybe its ok if you are 13 or 14 years old, and you still cant make your mind up about what would be worse, falling into red hot lava or molten lead? but then you shouldnt be smoking anything untill you are older and can apreciate decent dope tunes.


----------



## alberts (Jan 3, 2011)

nog said:


> none, i think its all fucking shite, a nice tune and then some cunt starts mouthing off about how hard they are and spoils it, maybe its ok if you are 13 or 14 years old, and you still cant make your mind up about what would be worse, falling into red hot lava or molten lead? but then you shouldnt be smoking anything untill you are older and can apreciate decent dope tunes.


_ I listen to almost every type of music_. And apparently you have never listened to rap music except for what you have heard on the radio or music videos.


----------



## Drew4312 (Jan 3, 2011)

nog said:


> none, i think its all fucking shite, a nice tune and then some cunt starts mouthing off about how hard they are and spoils it, maybe its ok if you are 13 or 14 years old, and you still cant make your mind up about what would be worse, falling into red hot lava or molten lead? but then you shouldnt be smoking anything untill you are older and can apreciate decent dope tunes.



i can tell you are old and probably like either country or techno but im not hatin, but this thread is about rap.

and check out my youtube account its on my profile


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 4, 2011)

I like Rappers delight from the Sugar Hill Gang.....Then I didn't like any kind of Rap until Whitey Ford did his solo album.....Now I like him and the Sugar Hill Gang.


----------



## Brrrap! (Jan 4, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Taylor (I heard the beat was stolen from the Geto Boys, idk, song's sick)
French Montana - Bad Habits feat. Bun B
Kid Cudi - CudderIsBack (if you don't like the music then the hotel room in the video makes a great smoke atmosphere just to look at)
these came off the top of my head. I could prolly go on forever since rap's my thing. I didn't even start naming Cypress Hill songs


----------



## smithmate (Jan 5, 2011)

Mine Favorite Rap Song to Blaze to are:

David the Dude gotta be me,
Waka Waka - Shakira,
Good time - Style


----------



## Karmapuff (Jan 5, 2011)

Fucking dankest shit to listen to high

[video=youtube;2AQr06ZUlR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AQr06ZUlR0[/video]


----------



## ndnjoe420 (Jan 6, 2011)

wiz khalifa- in the cut
curren$y- twistin stank
mac dre- any song really
french montana- so high


----------



## nuera59 (Jan 6, 2011)

Do yourself a massive favour and listen to Klashnekoff. Trust me he would rip the shit out of 99% of these fake dickheads!


----------



## makeitrain420 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kid Cudi: marijuana, pursuit of happiness
Tha Joker - Pothead
Gucci Mane - Kush is my colonge
Great songs my homie.


----------



## bluewavexx (Jan 6, 2011)

Aquemini or Wu Tang method man is tight when your baked too


----------



## pro grow (Jan 7, 2011)

Go DJ. Stuntin like my daddy. Im a Dboy. Beamer Benz or Bently. ASAP. Break ya neck. My Life. Back that ass up. 
Nelly, Big Timers, 
Snoop Dre Wayne Bone Thugs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPuGNwKSnXs
Tupac


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 8, 2011)

Young Mugg : Smoke Purp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpxD8tgZ9Rw

Mac Dre : Neva Seen (Slapper version from "A tale of two Andres")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG575pET99E&feature=related

Taj-He-SpitZ : DOP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUfHF1aekP0

Mac Miller : Senior Skip Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKmZ3iCtVCY


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xaq8rfENuoI
HEART & SOUL, STILL BLAZIN - Wiz Khalifa (almost every weed song by him)
WEED MAN- E40
GUESS WHATS GROWING- Brotha Lynch & Mr. Doctor
COME AROUND- Collie Buddz
40 OUNCES & CHRONIC DICE- Brotha Lynch & Mr. Doctor
THIS IS 4THE WEED- Bizzy Bone
SMOKE WEED EVERYDAY- Paul Wall
OOH OOH STICKY ICKY ICKY- Ludacris 
WEED MAN- X.Raided


----------



## Drew4312 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xaq8rfENuoI
> HEART & SOUL, STILL BLAZIN - Wiz Khalifa (almost every weed song by him)
> WEED MAN- E40
> GUESS WHATS GROWING- Brotha Lynch & Mr. Doctor
> ...


damn i so vouch this, tight shit man. i like all mac dre, lynch, raided musix

its so weird i thought i was the only one who bumped this shit


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jan 9, 2011)

yup same here..i started bumping lynch (season of da sickness) Mac Dre and all that old school BlackMarket shit back in like 1999-2000..lots of my boys did 2..u from cali???


----------



## Drew4312 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> yup same here..i started bumping lynch (season of da sickness) Mac Dre and all that old school BlackMarket shit back in like 1999-2000..lots of my boys did 2..u from cali???


never put a k after a c, and no im from tacoma


----------



## Drew4312 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> Young Mugg : Smoke Purp
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpxD8tgZ9Rw
> 
> Mac Dre : Neva Seen (Slapper version from "A tale of two Andres")
> ...


tight songs except there is a better version of she never seen, and mac miller is a faggot


----------



## RC7 (Jan 10, 2011)

If u wanna hear some REAL hiphop listen to wutang, Method man and Redman make the illest chill shit whether u high or sober its all fire... The problem with todays music is the lack of content and lyrics its all the same garbage thats played...but listen to some shit like Redmans new album reggie and tell me that shits not ill haha.. peace


----------



## alberts (Jan 16, 2011)

Old School Bone
[video=youtube;wfab6P0TeIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfab6P0TeIE[/video]
[video=youtube;GveiyWndOkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GveiyWndOkg[/video]

Before ez died


----------



## Splinter88 (Jan 16, 2011)

idk if someone posted this one up already, probably..

Wiz Khalifa and Snoop Dogg - That Good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1vvYt8nUfE&feature=player_embedded#!

love the beat and wiz killed it


----------



## alberts (Jan 17, 2011)

dope shit... gonna blaze 1 now to this song splinter


----------



## VER D (Jan 18, 2011)

gotta smoke to this one [video=youtube;_-b2mB9p1Gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-b2mB9p1Gg[/video]


----------



## alberts (Jan 18, 2011)

shit sounds dope D^


----------



## Michael764 (Jan 19, 2011)

Earl Sweatshirt - EARL
Tommy Wright III
Wu-Tang
Vida Killz 
[video=youtube;mayFTid4w8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mayFTid4w8U[/video]

I'm cultured. I eat chinese foo wit chop sticks.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2011)

wat a hit we made- suga free ft/ mac dre


----------



## clouds (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNQsxZr65Hk&feature=related


----------



## resinousflowers (Jan 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;QFqYE3SUL9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFqYE3SUL9E[/video]


----------



## resinousflowers (Jan 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;3x_ev4QjDk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x_ev4QjDk0[/video]


----------



## VER D (Jan 20, 2011)

i like crazy shit like this
[video=youtube;SbDWvevN1IA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbDWvevN1IA[/video]


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 23, 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/jonlajoie#p/u/4/AE4zF36dPxE[/video]


Thought this was hilarious


----------



## Dreathbane420 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cypress hill: 
Roll it up, Lite it up, Smoke it up
Ganja Bus Ft Damian Marley
Hits from the Bong
Dr. GreenThumb
Tequila Sunrise
Red & Meth:
Da Rockwilder
City Lights
How to roll a Blunt
Notorious BIG:
Rap Phenomenon
 Big Poppa
Party and Bullshit
Gangstarr:
Work
Hustlin Daze
Mass Appeal
Jazz Thang
Next Time
2pac: 
Baller


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Jan 25, 2011)

GZA: Liquid Swords

Anything off of supreme clientele from Ghostface

Gang Starr: Above the clouds

Black Star: Thieves in the night

Jay-Z: Can't knock the hustle.

Big L: MVP


----------



## Zcomfort (Jan 25, 2011)

Yall do know most rap is not music. especially if it was puked out after the millennium, but you could say the same thing about all the so called "music" that was puked out after the millennium. 2pac and others like him put heart into their music. Now almost everybody sounds the same.


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Jan 26, 2011)

There are a few exceptions (I love the black album and blueprint 2 from Jay-Z) Actually that's about it...Your right, this new something that people refer to as rap is a strained perversion of POP music. Souless, lessonless, and storyless. Every song has a reference to a club, a drink, a car, and some girls ass. Nothing wrong with that, except when every single song references those same things OVER and OVER and OVER. Kayne West has some decent music, but it strikes me as something other than rap or hip hop. But that is the last glimmer of any expression in modern "hip hop or rap".

This really started when the "dirty south" got too big too quickly, and club music and rap became one. Slow drawn out beats with some moron slurring stupidly and repetitively over it does not work for me I suppose. I like a nicer, crisper sound that focuses around the message or vocal in the song, and less around the sound of it. Black Star, Gangstarr, Wu-Tang shit like that. I can't get enough of that. Hard to think that most of that music is like 15 years old now. 



Zcomfort said:


> Yall do know most rap is not music. especially if it was puked out after the millennium, but you could say the same thing about all the so called "music" that was puked out after the millennium. 2pac and others like him put heart into their music. Now almost everybody sounds the same.


----------



## Drew4312 (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUAsFIiHRjc devin the dude

look up big bois new cd sir lucious left foot


----------



## alberts (Jan 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;X4QtSk1q2ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4QtSk1q2ns[/video]


----------



## bluntedatbirth (Jan 27, 2011)

fat pat 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxBEPCx-K9o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H9HY6hGSSw

if yall like these download 'fat pat - since the gray tapes' cd, all fat pat flows


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Jan 27, 2011)

warm up freestyle by lloyd banks


----------



## DelSlow (Jan 28, 2011)

Gorilla Zoe- Fly


----------



## towlie (Jan 29, 2011)

Nujabes Feather

[video=youtube;ih1GM8Qf6t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih1GM8Qf6t8[/video]


----------



## mista sativa (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMOTbKHPMMc


----------



## pro grow (Jan 29, 2011)

http://universalmotown.com/videos/playlist.aspx?plid=1457712391&v=89940437001&aid=0

OMG ITS FANTASTIC. LIL WAYNE KNOCKOUT. MAN. IF I HAD A HOT 

http://universalmotown.com/videos/playlist.aspx?plid=1457712391&v=89943431001&aid=0

lil wayne running.

http://universalmotown.com/videos/playlist.aspx?plid=1457712391&v=89940453001&aid=0

DADADA


----------



## mista sativa (Jan 31, 2011)

anything chamillionaire, mostly his mixtapes


----------



## cannabisguru (Jan 31, 2011)

blah... rap. boooooo...

IMO.. all rap is crap. Half the time, you can't even understand what the hell they're saying.. and the ones you can half ass understand, all they're talking about is killing each other or dealing drugs.. its crap IMO.

I'd much rather listen to some Pink Floyd (some REAL music). Something to chill to.. not something that talks about violent shit. All that hollering and screaming.. bleh.

peace.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 1, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> blah... rock. boooooo...
> 
> IMO.. all rock is crap. Half the time, you can't even understand what the hell they're saying.. and the ones you can half ass understand, all they're talking about is cutting themselves or sucking cocks its crap IMO.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for ya


----------



## Drew4312 (Feb 1, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Fixed it for ya


LOL check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30YW3wgRvyI


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;07Y0cy-nvAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Y0cy-nvAg[/video]


----------



## pro grow (Feb 2, 2011)

you can't understand this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAhJHD7WNFI&feature=related


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIqeKK7_VMw
shit like that bro.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 2, 2011)

_*ImmortalTech.*_ by far.. but lately ive been listening to a lot of _*GDP* _

[youtube]_e4dSKaB-Ic[/youtube]
[youtube]m5Q28csa0dk[/youtube]
[youtube]O59z-BVpsWs[/youtube]

some _Flowbots,_ _Scatterbrain, _and a little bit of_ Cage._


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;NV6q90gGFH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV6q90gGFH8[/video]


----------



## VER D (Feb 8, 2011)

alberts said:


> I drink to his shit to. I like any song by him when IM puffin, don't matter.
> you heard this track?
> [video=youtube;aLjIlMzbshQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLjIlMzbshQ[/video]


 i had this track on a cd and i never new he it was or were it came from


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;JyE_fTcx3hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyE_fTcx3hA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## VER D (Feb 8, 2011)

whatever happend to real shit like this
[video=youtube;1l5MDqrOLT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l5MDqrOLT8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mjisgood21 (Feb 8, 2011)

These are my top 5 to blaze to 
My fav part starts at 3:00
[video=youtube;46Hg5gcz6UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Hg5gcz6UU[/video]
[video=youtube;UasY3USefeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UasY3USefeo[/video]
[video=youtube;uXwrdpTk-8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXwrdpTk-8w[/video]
[video=youtube;5TBkfENeLQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TBkfENeLQY[/video]
[video=youtube;FLyGOIgwzOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLyGOIgwzOE[/video]


----------



## Icyblaze (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;N4HjsZqOaQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0[/video]

OFCOURSE.! THIS IS A CLASSIC!


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;V3O-wmnXyfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3O-wmnXyfQ[/video]
[video=youtube;dzKZuhwrwNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzKZuhwrwNM[/video]


----------



## axehooper (Feb 9, 2011)

Aceyalone is the shit when stoned. That track I Dream from the All Ball Revisted record is nuts...I mean I was on shrooms, space cakes, drunk, smoked out and about an hour from almost getting locked up the first time I ever heard it but that tracks the jam!


----------



## Drew4312 (Feb 9, 2011)

lol mac dre i need an eighth, that song is fuckin tight lol


----------



## smokecat (Feb 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;CAWtQcXrooM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAWtQcXrooM[/video]


----------



## mjisgood21 (Feb 9, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> [video=youtube;V3O-wmnXyfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3O-wmnXyfQ[/video]
> When I got the beat down to this song,I laughed even harder cause the beat reminded me of this song.It has the same beat almost,just spedup.Was out couple years before mac dre's.Never heard I need a eight before,but its on my hdd now lol.
> [video=youtube;h5_pJGU0OzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5_pJGU0OzU[/video]


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 9, 2011)

mjisgood21 said:


> When I got the beat down to this song,I laughed even harder cause the beat reminded me of this song.It has the same beat almost,just spedup.Was out couple years before mac dre's.Never heard I need a eight before,but its on my hdd now lol.
> [video=youtube;h5_pJGU0OzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5_pJGU0OzU[/video]


 it just has the sickest lyrics. and is so clear, you can hear every word.


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 10, 2011)

Let Me Ease Your Mind - Lil Boosie
Smokin on Purple - Lil Boosie


----------



## jessemartini (Feb 11, 2011)

I smoke kush-Gucci Mane


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 11, 2011)

illmatic , any wu tang any big l , outkast , any kool g rap , run dmc ,onix , and cant forget 2pac... but nothing like Bob marley or pink floyd , I love hip hop but i got to be honest...


----------



## rshorty (Feb 13, 2011)

wiz khalifa - mesmorized


----------



## alberts (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;AjvZnWQQQXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjvZnWQQQXc[/video]


----------



## SwaggerJacker (Feb 28, 2011)

rshorty said:


> wiz khalifa - mesmorized


The whole kush & oj mixtape is perfect to smoke to.

If I'm smoking in the day or going out after I like 'lalala' by Chris Webby.

If it's late or I'm just chilling out I'm all about 'Come smoke with me pt 1,2,3' by Bow Wow


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

*Notorious B.I.G. ft. Bone Thugs N Harmony - Notorious Thugz *

makes me feel so gangster, even tho im a white guy living in the suburbs who likes big trucks, fast cars and rock and roll, sometimes its nice to thug out for the duration of the song

"Damn it feels good to be a gangsta"

please dont call me a wanna be gangster, i dont even like rap, but i used to have to hear this song 3 times a day in my buddies car. its the ONLY rap song i liked to blaze to


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> *Notorious B.I.G. ft. Bone Thugs N Harmony - Notorious Thugz *
> 
> makes me feel so gangster, even tho im a white guy living in the suburbs who likes big trucks, fast cars and rock and roll, sometimes its nice to thug out for the duration of the song
> 
> ...


 my bad, i like some kid cudi too


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 1, 2011)

THIS SHIT.....

[video=youtube;FP5WEnnP_jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP5WEnnP_jM[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;tUXvfF3Ugh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUXvfF3Ugh8[/video]
gangsta


----------



## VER D (Mar 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;5Nhcv6Ho3ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nhcv6Ho3ic&NR=1[/video]
mo gangsta


----------



## SwaggCheff1 (Apr 18, 2011)

still blazin is my fuckin song lol


----------



## SwaggCheff1 (Apr 18, 2011)

same with welcome to jamrock


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;YEPtCLAubaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEPtCLAubaw[/video]
[video=youtube;UOpVeUOrnEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOpVeUOrnEA[/video]
[video=youtube;xCSw0t6TRSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCSw0t6TRSU[/video]

The entire Bad Season album was pretty off the hook ;D gunna go see him VIP in about a month, im pretty psyched


----------



## Beansly (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2KtRRSh4so

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAfrhmIvZ_s


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 19, 2011)

Bone thugs p.o.d
Bone thugs weed man
Bone thugs buddah lover
Bizzy bone fried day
Geto boyz mind playin tricks on me
Geto boyz damn it feels good to be a gangsta
Kid cudi up up and away
Bootsie collins rather be with you


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 19, 2011)

Jay rock blood niggaz suuuwuuuu
Bloods piru love(bang that shit in my hood all day)
Dj quik r&r
Dj quik tonite


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 19, 2011)

bone thugs n harmony : blaze it 
i remember rollin round the hood with my 15's poundin just puffin on a fat blunt chillin to this shit


----------



## budhead500 (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0KwOj5A_CU


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ku$hc0Wb0Y said:


> bone thugs n harmony : blaze it
> i remember rollin round the hood with my 15's poundin just puffin on a fat blunt chillin to this shit


Remember?? How can you remember and not still be doin it, i know i love to bang my 15 inch sub, Blazzin wouldnt be the same without it 2pac and biggy are legends, now its all about beats not lyrics, need both. lol i can listen to Notorious thugs Bone n Biggy Biggy full blast on my head fones and still read and concentrate and bob my head is that normal?


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;NxVzhpcX_pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxVzhpcX_pM[/video]

ya'll don't know about this here. grown folks rap! UUUGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 20, 2011)

ohhhhhhh trust me i still would if i wasnt on probo but shhhhhhhhhhhhh.............................iam high as a kite today MANGO KUSH andd GRANDDADDY be in my system just for 2today


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 21, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> its all about beats not lyrics, need both.


Hence, exactly why i listen to Tech N9ne. Bar none of the best rappers alive today.


----------



## 5thplanetballer (Apr 21, 2011)

PREVIEW THE MIXTAPE HERE : AlterEGOWebsite 

AlterEGO just came out with a pretty sick new mixtape, its up for download at Datpiff.com 
Follow AlterEGO @AlterEGOmusic

These Are My Favorite Tracks: 420 Classic, Blaze it up (FIRE), And Good Life

I really wanna know true Opinions!?


----------



## alberts (May 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;m0Nvgbd4oxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Nvgbd4oxU&feature=autoplay&list=PL2A7CB753B441063B&index=11&playnext=11[/video]

Wiz chiefa


----------



## Drew4312 (May 1, 2011)

brotha lynch mr serv on and master p - its real

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC0IBQMxvD0


----------



## Drew4312 (May 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/#p/f/3/auOZ6LsqwMQ


----------



## Drew4312 (May 1, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> [video=youtube;YEPtCLAubaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEPtCLAubaw[/video]
> [video=youtube;UOpVeUOrnEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOpVeUOrnEA[/video]
> [video=youtube;xCSw0t6TRSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCSw0t6TRSU[/video]
> 
> The entire Bad Season album was pretty off the hook ;D gunna go see him VIP in about a month, im pretty psyched


for real where? in seattle? cuz my friend is goin to see him vip too.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 1, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Jz3yhYYV5MQ


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 1, 2011)

http://youtu.be/v9KBSz9KbwA This shit is a classic... X-rated-Do you wanna get high


----------



## stayathomedad (May 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;sJthA4l8S5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJthA4l8S5U&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Drew4312 (May 7, 2011)

IF U ARE SUPER BAKED, CLICK THIS LINK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j22DvPv4qe8


----------



## Brazko (May 7, 2011)

I can put on any of OutKast's old Albums. Never a need for skip buttons just sit back and mellow out 

[youtube]FlQyZf1wEGA[/youtube]

[youtube]fAeFEmp0WFU[/youtube]

[youtube]2pjHlizcXI8[/youtube]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2011)

Cypress Hill - Dr Greenthumb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj9FVlEtknU

Ludacris - Blueberry Yum Yum 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux2npli7uTA

Luniz - I Got 5 On It 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyDqoLimejg

Luniz- I Got 5 On It (#2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX2vhSockUY


----------



## Drew4312 (May 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;wogBVvIBXOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wogBVvIBXOU[/video] - Brotha lynch - refuse to lose

[video=youtube;5WJiWx0YbZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WJiWx0YbZo[/video] - Tupac - no more pain

[video=youtube;hgsCWmSb84g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgsCWmSb84g[/video] - Twista - Death before dishonor

[video=youtube;pheZwvAHJkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pheZwvAHJkU[/video] - Eazy E - Ole school shit

[video=youtube;sqQipVQi7U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqQipVQi7U8 [/video] - Mr Pookie - Crook 4 Life


----------



## Derple (May 8, 2011)

im not really sure if its rap, but "road to zion" by damien marley, i think my favorite music is probably reggae though.
ooh, and lose yourself by eminem.


----------



## DelSlow (May 9, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> now its all about beats not lyrics, need both.


I know what you mean but sometimes the beats are too good to pass up. I'll put up with some stupid lyrics if it shakes windows and shit lol.


----------



## mcpurple (May 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gpXpS4yFIw

fuck you doin.......................?



blwing swisha


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT-ELIGH from Living Legends?? this shit is old school but dope as hell>>> http://youtu.be/UnWMqDHeLWQ
if you never listened to him before check out his other songs on youtube..this whole cd is pretty dope if you like that hip hop


----------



## Crexonz (May 9, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - Up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd8T7Qpvb_k


----------



## consumer reports (May 9, 2011)

warren g
xraided
snoop doooggggg
cypris hill


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

check this shit out..go to minute 3:33 they got this japanese dude named Arat busting..>>>> http://youtu.be/Rt3ORCj-OaU

this shit is hella sick to >>> http://youtu.be/a32kbkBmFXQ


----------



## BL0TT0 (May 9, 2011)

Don't know if you would count this as rap, but I listen to Girl talk.

Here's a clip of his shit.
[video=youtube;YLznmzGrZ3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLznmzGrZ3A[/video]

But yeah, he uses a lot of rap in his mash ups, and it is pretty much the only way I listen to rap.


----------



## vantheman169 (May 9, 2011)

just found this one on youtube a week or so ago, its tight. 

FILO - I get high. If you smoke and you like rap, you will like this song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ouakLVXoA


----------



## Drew4312 (May 9, 2011)

*"I Fly Like Paper, Get High Like Planes" *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-H-oD4eDMhI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPbHfayImJQ


chill as fuck smoking songs


----------



## stayathomedad (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;r2S1I_ien6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A[/video]
something about this song just gets me that much higher


----------



## ImaStonerIknow (May 12, 2011)

Smoke N Drive-Big Sean
Im So High-T-Pain ft Styles P
In the Cut -Wiz Khalifa
Smoke Weed- Khamer Kid
Hit 2 Times and Pass- Mac Dre
Blow your Mind- Styles P
Smoke Wit Me-Baphgate
Kush Is My Cologne-Gucci Mane
Blueberry Yum Yum-Ludachris
T9X- Tech 9
Man these all slapp!!


----------



## PoppaDoc (May 14, 2011)

alberts said:


> I hates on Kid Cudi, but IM actually feelin his shit the more I give him a chance. Any thing you recommend?


[video=youtube;b6speA_XhP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6speA_XhP4[/video]
[video=youtube;-Iz9qOhAzdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iz9qOhAzdc[/video]
[video=youtube;ca3hhFfFH-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca3hhFfFH-k[/video]
[video=youtube;rQmxuRuLXyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQmxuRuLXyI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## grokillaz (May 16, 2011)

Luniz - I got five on it
Cypresshill - budsmokaz only
Cypresshill - boom biddy bye bye
Dj quik - bomb bud 1 and 2


----------



## vantheman169 (May 17, 2011)

Tupac - Fuck all ya'll
Cypress Hill- Hits from the Bong
St. Lunatics
3 6 mafia


----------



## damn gorgeous (May 17, 2011)

try to listen to this song guys, 
I really cant stop watching this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o_UwHASUUQ&feature=player_embedded


----------

